# Warrior cats fans-my own personal warior cats-Sims 3 style



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright, so this literally took me about 2 hours to get done o3o

these are just HALF of the cats I RP in Warrior cats RP's with.

We'll start with my favorite, and the one who's been with me the longest (I've RP'd him for about 6 years o3o)

NAME:Fireclaw
AGE:6 years (in RP's)
GENDER:tom
RANK:warrior
CLAN:Thunderclan
MATE:Swiftheart
KITS: Dragonflight,Sunpelt,Foxfur



















NAME:Swiftheart
AGE:5 years (in RP's)
GENDER:she-cat
RANK:warrior
CLAN:Thunderclan
MATE:Fireclaw
KITS: Dragonflight, Sunpelt, Foxfur


















NAME:Sunkit/paw/pelt
AGE:0-2 years(in RP's)
GENDER:she-cat
RANK:kit/apprentice/warrior
CLAN:Thunderclan
MATE:Stormcloud
KITS:none



















NAME:Foxkit/paw/fur
AGE:0-2 years(in RP's)
GENDER:she-cat
RANK:kit/apprentice/warrior
CLAN:Thunderclan
MATE:none
KITS:none


















NAME: Dragonkit/paw/flight
AGE:0-2 years(in RP's)
GENDER:tom
RANK:kit/apprentice/warrior
CLAN:Thunderclan
MATE:Amberleaf
KITS:Falconfeather,Whiteheart,Tawnysong,Jaytail
(will add them later)

(I thought thi picture was funny, because I always RP as being a jokester, and I realized the cats eyes were closed xD, but he has green eyes)


















NAME: Shadegaze
AGE:3 years(in RP's)
GENDER:shecat
RANK:warrior
CLAN:Thunderclan
MATE:none
KITS:none
(she has blue eyes, the reason one eye is lighter is because she's meant to be blind in that eye)
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/ ... degaze.jpg



















NAME: Russetwind
AGE:1 year(in RP's)
GENDER:tom
RANK:warrior
CLAN:Thunderclan
MATE:none
KITS:none


















(I messed up on him, he's supposed to have awhite belly)

NAME:Mistyfeather
AGE:4 years(in RP's)
GENDER:she cat
RANK:warrior
CLAN:Thunderclan
MATE:none
KITS:none


















NAME:Stormcloud
AGE:2 years(in RP's)
GENDER:tom
RANK:warrior
CLAN:Thunderclan
MATE:Sunpelt
KITS:none

















NAME:Amberleaf
AGE:2 years(in RP's)
GENDER:she-cat
RANK:warrior
CLAN:Riverclan
MATEragonflight
KITS:Falconfeather,Whitesong,Tawnysong,Jaytail

















NAME:Hawksight
AGE:2 years(in RP's)
GENDER:tom
RANK:medicine cat
CLAN:Riverclan
MATE:none 
KITS:none


















and this is my newest, she will be in Riverclan, and will be about 3 years old and a warrior BUT she needs a name if anyone has any ideas



























AND I'm rather proud of this too =D it's warrios camp that I made.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Huh, I think my sister would enjoy that sort of thing. What are your likes/dislikes about the game? I think I like your manx the best. No name ideas, I'd pick Nyan, but that's not in the theme. : )


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, the game is just regular old sims 3 pets for the PC (obviously) so it's not a warriors based game (there's sadly nothing like that out there =( )

and there's really nothing to dislike about the sims (unless games like that just bore you) which the sims CAN get repetitive, I find myself deleting towns/families all the time, and remaking new ones ect.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG I love warriors!!! Love love loooveee!!! Its funny- I was just on the forums and then a place for a movie (I auditioned my voice for a warriors movie) And then came here to check- And what do you know X'D


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Heres my main RP cats:

Suncloud: A fluffy light golden shecat with faint ginger tabby markings and amber eyes
Darksmoke: A very dark grey tom with darker flecks and black paws, has dark blue eyes
Amberheart: A toirtoisheshell shecat with a white chest and paws, she has blazing amber eyes.


----------

